# Mail : enregistrer TOUTES les pièces jointes



## Gano (11 Novembre 2012)

Hello,

Je craque ! je suis sous OSX 10.8 et j'utilise Mail.... hors je n'ai pas trouver un moyen simple d'enregistrer toutes les pièces jointes d'un seul coup !

La seul méthode que j'ai trouvé est d'afficher les détails du mail... et de faire un clic long sur le menu Enregistrer... pour enfin avoir la fenêtre classique d'enregistrement....

Avant sous OSX 10.6 ou 10.7 c'tait plus simple non ???

J'ai cherché sur mail... et dans ce forum... sans succès !

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Pourtant&#8230;
Clic sur la petite flèche du bouton Enregistrer, un menu déroulant apparait avec "Tout enregistrer"&#8230;











Edit.
En fait, ce que je montre, c'est ce que tu fais. Mais je faisais déjà pareil sous Snow Leopard. Donc je ne comprends pas ou tu as perdu en "acidité" ?



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail et de ses réglages, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Gano (11 Novembre 2012)

Merci Sly54,

Cependant comme expliquer dans mon message, pour avoir ce bouton Enregistrer, il faut afficher le détails des messages, ci celui-ci est masqué... alors pas de bouton.

En fait j'ai trouvé... dans les préférences j'avais activé dans le menu "Présentation" d'afficher le détails des en-têtes par "Tous"... ce qui était indigeste une fois le détails des messages affichés.

Bref j'ai changé par l'option par défaut... et maintenant tout va mieux ;-)

Merci


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mars 2014)

Et autre question, comment faire pour enregistrer TOUTES les pièces jointes de TOUS les messages sélectionnés (genre, j'ai 200 message avec chacun une PJ, je veux toutes les enregistrer en une seule action) ?

Microsoft entourage 2004 sait le fait.
Thunderbird sait le faire avec une extension à installer soi-même.
Et mail ? (version snow leo)


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2014)

ccciolll a dit:


> Et mail ? (version snow leo)


Mail sous Mountain Lion sait le faire : tu sélectionnes tes messages puis tu vas dans le menu _Fichier_ et tu fais simplement "Enregistrer les pièces jointes".

Peut être as tu ce menu sou SL ?


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mars 2014)

Ah !

Je cherchais dans le clic droit, moi

MERCI !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2014)

ccciolll a dit:


> Je cherchais dans le clic droit, moi


J'ai aussi commencé par chercher par là, avant d'explorer les menus 
(dans le bon ordre, l'exploration )





ccciolll a dit:


> MERCI !


----------

